# Plumber's union in Texas



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I know this thread may end up getting nasty if the trolls come out, but I'm looking for information and experiences with the union. Is it worth it? Do you keep busy? 

I ask because I just got my journeyman, and te company I'm working for has been giving me the runaround every time I mention a raise. So here I sit, a licensed plumber makin $12 an hour. If they don't give me some sort of raise, at least a decent one, then I'm out of there!


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

DAMN!!! Im not sure about Texas but here in chicago union plumbers make 3 time than what you make....


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'd like some information about the union here in Texas as well. In Colorado, they're not particularly powerful outside of Denver. Do we have any union guys from Texas here?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

this might help you out


http://westtexaspipetradesdistrictc...as_Pipe_Trades_District_Council_Agreement.pdf


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Here is a link for the local in Houston

http://www.plu68.com/


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

union membership has pros and cons. if you live in an area where the rate paid to no union is low, or offer no benefits? then go union, and get all the training you can. if they have work and are takeing new members?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I know that the organized work force in Texas is not what is was many years ago. From what I'm told, the work in all of the refineries along the gulf coast is now performed by non union. That is a MAJOR part of the market share. I really don't know as to the amount of work vs. The amount of members but it wouldn't hurt to make a call to your locL business manager or organizer. I live in Ontario, Canada, and the unions still have somestrength. I have never been off for any considerable amount of time and I have had many years grossing in excess of $100,000. It is a fraternity, and a brotherhood. I believe in the ways of organized labour and I will never work for the other sector. I know this post is full of more opinion than it is factual information, but I hope it helps.

Like I said, it doesn't hurt to gather information.

Live better, Work union.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> I know that the organized work force in Texas is not what is was many years ago. From what I'm told, the work in all of the refineries along the gulf coast is now performed by non union. That is a MAJOR part of the market share. I really don't know as to the amount of work vs. The amount of members but it wouldn't hurt to make a call to your locL business manager or organizer. I live in Ontario, Canada, and the unions still have somestrength. I have never been off for any considerable amount of time and I have had many years grossing in excess of $100,000. It is a fraternity, and a brotherhood. I believe in the ways of organized labour and I will never work for the other sector. *I know this post is full of more opinion than it is factual information, but I hope it helps.*
> 
> Like I said, it doesn't hurt to gather information.
> 
> Live better, Work union.


Sounded like facts to me and good stuff too. I personally have never been in a union but that was the only thing Gramps ever knew till he passed in his 90's. It was good for him too. Our local doesn't have the strength of work or membership that he once had and I've heard there can be some uncomfortable bench time. They seldom (if ever) do any service work. It is mostly commercial construction. Good work when you can get it. The training you get in the union has always impressed me. If I had it to do over again, I might have started there but I would still want to end up here.

I think much will depend on the strength of the local where you are and their willingness to take on an outsider.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I almost joined the the union in Texas. They had a strong hold on the buildings for Texas A&M University. The pay was around 25-28 per hour base pay for journeyman, and you got benefits to, bringing your total pay to around 33-35 per hour. Too much politics in it for me. I have a problem making the same pay as a co worker who has less skill and does less work. You got 40 hours a week. Never got overtime, so even though you made more money per hour than a non-union plumber(18-23) I made more doing service work putting in more hours and getting bonuses. And I didn't have to deal with all the politics. If I was you I would work for a good repair company that could pay you 18-23 per hour and get you 50+ hours every week. 12 bucks a hour is 2nd year apprentice pay.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Here, typically, 12/hr would be fourth year apprentice for a big company. It's decent wages for the area, but you can make more working for a smaller shop that pays based on the worker.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

The Houston area used to be a strong union. I tried the union gig in the late '90's with Local 100 in Dallas. I did commercial work, mostly hospitals. The only thing I didn't care for was they would tell us that we would have to go to another project maybe 80 mi. away until they needed us again, without any notice. A company north of Dallas got word of me through another plumber, and they called the hall and said they wanted me. They were one of the founding members and they got what they wanted. They couldn't believe how much work I could turn out, just routine work too me. They treated me very well, offering to relocate me back to the metroplex, but I can't stand cities any longer. The local 100 sucked, but the company and the benefits were great if you were going to work for the other guy. I learned to work the system to my advantage.


----------

